# Schwarzwald und Freiburg



## Bugger (1. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
bin neu hier und muss erstmal schauen, wo Ihr denn alle herkommt. Gibt es hier denn ein paar biker, welche auch nicht vor schlechtem Wetter zurück schrecken und jeder Zeit lust zum biken haben? 
Mein bevorzugtes Gebiet im Winter ist der Schönberg.Meldet euch doch mal.
Gruss Bugger


----------



## onespeed (1. Dezember 2001)

hi bugger,
ich weiss weder wo pfaffenweiler liegt, noch weiss ich wo der schönberg  ist, aber ich weiss, dass du das


2000. ibc mitglied bist 

herzlich wilkommen  

yours
gratulant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugger (1. Dezember 2001)

Yo, bin ich das wirklich? Dann kann ich mir ja direkt was drauf einbilden. Jungs, ich geb auf der nächsten biketour eine Runde Wasser aus. Also, bis dann. 
Gruss Bugger


----------



## Arnogs (3. Dezember 2001)

Das 2000. Mitglied??? Das hast Du gar nicht verdient!!!!!
Ich setz´ Dich jetzt auf meine Ignorierliste!


----------



## Bugger (6. Dezember 2001)

Servus Arnogs,
na Du alter Hund. War vorher mit Dir beim Wolfi. Sag mal, denkst Du eigentlich immernoch, dass Du bald ein neues bike haben wirst? Da kann ich doch nur 
Warum willst Du eigentlich ein neues bike? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass es so einen Unterschied macht ob Du nun mit einem 7000.- Hobel zur Eisdiele fährst oder auf Deinem Alten.
Neues bike hin oder her, DU WIRST AUF IMMER MEINEN STAUB FRESSEN: 
Abends wirst Du dann nach Hause kommen.
Also, Du kleiner Feuerwehrmann bis Samstag (mit Deinem Corratec).
Gruss Bugger


----------



## tobi (6. Dezember 2001)

Hui - unser 2000.tes Mitglied. Und das auch noch jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg. Geil 

Zu deiner Frage: Komme direkt aus Freiburg, zur Zeit muß ich zugeben bike ich sehr wenig - aber nicht nur wegen dem schlechten Wetter sondern weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt. 

Ansonsten ist der Schönberg recht und gut -aber der Roßkopf ist mein Revier!!!


----------



## Bugger (9. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
aus Freiburg kommst Du?  
Fahre eigentlich auch viel auf dem Rosskopf rum, allerdings nur im Sommer, denn im Winter fahre ich lieber die kleinen Hügel, da es da zum 1. nicht so kalt ist und zum 2. der Arnogs sonst nicht mitkommt. 
Was fährst Du denn so? Fährst Du auch Marathons? Schreib doch mal zurück, denn vielleicht können wir ja mal ein Ründchen auf dem Schönberg drehen.
Gruss Bugger


----------



## Bugger (9. Dezember 2001)

Servus Arnogs,
na Du kleine Tunte, hast heute bei der Tour Dein Röckchen vergessen, denn wenn Du ein richtiger Mann wärst, dann hättest Du die Kurve genommen, aber nein Du bist den längeren Weg gefahren.   
Dachte jetzt wo Du den neuen Reifen drauf hast, schaffst Du sie ohne zu stürzen und dann traust Du Dich nicht mal.rost: rost: rost:
Kannst Du mir noch einmal verraten, wie es bei der Bergwertung steht?  
Okay, gebe zu es liegt ein bisschen am bike Kannst Dich ja nächstes Jahr bei den Marathons mit Deinem neuen bike rächen.
So, jetzt hattest Du aber lange genug Pause, auf geh jetzt wieder arbeiten, sonst schicke ich "Stink" bei Dir vorbei.
Gruss Bugger der Bergchef


----------



## Arnogs (10. Dezember 2001)

Mich hatt´s wenigstens nicht aufs Maul gehauen!!!
Die Bergwertung führst Du zwar noch an, aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt! Die downhill-Wertung ist ja schon meine, DU FUSSFÖHNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag, da hat es Frau Bugger
ja noch schwerer, weil´s 5 Grad kälter sein wird. Kannst schon mal die Stützstrümpfe und den Fön richten, denn dann wird der Gulli-Trail gefahren!!!

UN


----------



## Arnogs (10. Dezember 2001)

BUGGER WIRD NÄCHSTEN MÄRZ 25 (der alte Sack) UND ER WILL KEINE PARTY MACHEN. ALLE BESCHWERDEN BITTE HIER IM FORUM POSTEN ODER DIREKT AN BUGGER! ER HAT GESAGT,  AB 1000 BESCHWERDEN MIETET ER DAS AGAR FÜR UNS!!!


----------



## Bugger (12. Dezember 2001)

Servuuuuuuuuus,
soso, Du willst also nächste Woche den Gulli-Trail fahren? Hmmmm, frage mich nur wie Du das machen willst, denn schliesslich gibt es dort keine Umwege die man nehmen kann. Nehme an, dass Du den Waldweg fahren wirst!!!  
Apropos, wir haben noch kein Rennen Berg ab gemacht, von daher steht es in dieser Wertung noch 0:0. Du führst "nur" in der Sprungwertung 
Habe übrigens heute mal eine Runde, auf meinem Rennrad, durch das Dorf gedreht und ich muss sagen, dass Ding geht ab wie Schmitts Katze. 
Ich kann Dir sagen, bin schon richtig heiss auf die ersten Rennen nächstes Jahr, denn dann kann ich mich mal wieder so richtig austoben.
Werde jetzt dann Ko-Kartfahren gehen, allerdings ist es das auch nicht mehr was es mal war, denn es gibt einfach keine Gegner in diesem Teil der Welt 
Also Arnogs, dann vergiss Dein Röckchen und die Taschentücher nicht am Wochenende, denn da werde ich die DH Wertung übernehmen.
Gruss Bugger Der Geile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnogs (13. Dezember 2001)

Sorry, daß ich erst jetzt zurück schreibe. Hab mich zwischendurch mal kurz totgelacht!!!
Die Downhill-Wertung übernehmen?? Ha! Du vergisst, daß es auch am Sonntag unter 5°C haben wird und dann frieren Dir doch wieder Deine Füßchen ein. 
Ich glaube, ich schreib der Vroni mal ne Mail und sage ihr, daß sie Dir mal ein paar extra dicke Socken stricken soll.      

der Arnster


----------



## Bugger (13. Dezember 2001)

Servus, 
für Dich brauche ich keine dicken Socken, denn ich könnte nackt auf dem bike sitzen, ein Liedchen pfeifen und es würde immernoch für Dich reichen. Apropos, was da letztens nach Arsch gestunken hat, war nicht Dein Trikot!!! ES WAR DEIN ARSCH!!!Der Schleift immer am Reifen, was auch erklärt warum Du bei der Bergwertung nicht in Führung bist.  Tip: Nehme doch einfach ein Stahlseil und binde Deine Backen nach oben, oder nehme einen Kinderhänger mit, aber bitte tu was, denn jedes mal diesen Gestank, dass hält selbst der stärkste Bugger nicht aus. 
Freue mich schon auf Sonntag, denn dann gibt es auf den Sack, als Strafe, dass Du nie trainieren willst unter der Woche. Ist Dir halt doch zu kalt, was!? Du Saunauntensitzer.
Gruss Dein Vorbild Bugger der GEILE


----------



## Bugger (13. Dezember 2001)

Servus, 
hier der Unterschied wenn Arnogs und Bugger einen Berg hoch fahren.
Arnogs:     
Bugger:


----------



## Arnogs (18. Dezember 2001)

Ich sag nur DOWNHILL-WERTUNG!!! 
Wie fühlt man sich denn so, wenn man auf seinem Lieblingstrail, den man eigentlich mit verbundenen Augen fahren kann, von einem absoluten Rookie, der die Strecke zum dritten Mal färht, abgezogen wird???
Bin am Sonntag nur noch so   rumgelaufen.
Und von wegen Vorbild. Ha! Wer wollte denn nach meinem Sturz in die ******* gleich auch auf die Fresse fliegen und sich nen Platten holen???
Trotzdem danke noch für Sonntag, daß Du mich am Berg nicht hast hängen lasssen. War wohl nicht so mein Tag.
Weißt Du was!? Heute ist mein letzter Arbeitstag

Das heißt, wir können von mir aus die ganze restliche Woche biken gehen.
Ich meld mich heute oder morgen mal bei Dir.


----------



## Bugger (19. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
das ich am Sonntag auf Dich gewartet habe ist doch selbstverständlich, denn schliesslich müssen wir biker ja wohl zusammen halten. Ich sag nur: "Einer für alle und alle für einen!!!"
Abgesehen davon bin ich es gewohnt am Berg auf Dich zu warten  
Hast Du gelesen, da ist ein Tour am 22.12. geplant und ich kann nicht 
Freue mich schon auf Freitag, denn dann gibt es eine revanche auf dem Gullitrail. Werde mal Gulli, Ef, Thorsten und Thomas fragen ob sie mit wollen.
So, werde mich dann mal über meine Buchbeschreibung hermachen. Also, keep on rollin'!!!!!!
Gruss Bugger


----------



## Arnogs (11. Januar 2002)

Hi Bugger!

Habs endlich mal wieder geschafft online zu gehen. Und das bei so nem geilen Wetter. Muss so schnell wie möglich raus hier und auf den Schöni.
Wann geht bei Dir wieder mal was mit Dirt-Biken? Oder bleibst Du jetzt auf der Straße?
Hab gestern am schwarzen Brett gelesen, daß Vroni Dich für den Hüttinger SKI-Tag in Grüsch angemeldet hat. Tanja und ich gehen auch mit. Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Anmeldung für den Cross-Duathlon aus? Sag Bescheid, wenn Du was hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugger (11. Januar 2002)

Servuuuuus,
Du alter Schuft gehst biken und das ohne mich Werde aber wieder am Wochenende bereit sein. Scheiss jobben, hängt mir voll zum Hals raus, aber es ist ja nur noch bis Ende Februar, denn dann heisst es wieder: BIKEN!!!!
Werde am Wochenende nur Strasse fahren, denn mein bike ist noch nicht repariert, wenn Du mit willst, dann denke ich, dass ich Dir mein altes Rennrad leihen kann. Zum Thema Crossduathlon weiss ich auch noch nicht so viel. Ich weiss nur, dass er voraussichtlich am 18.03. statt finden soll. Bist Du am Start? Wenn ja mit wem (wer läuft für Dich)?
Was das Skifahren betrifft, so bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start und das Rennen fahre ich auch mit. Muss doch mal meinem Bruder zeigen wer der Abfahrtschef ist. Find's echt cool, dass Ihr auch dabei seid. Schade, dass Sabine nicht mitkommt, aber werde auch so meinen Spass haben. Zur Not muss halt Dein Arsch herhalten. Also Du Schuft, dann werde ich Dich gleich mal anrufen wenn ich zu Hause bin. Rieche ja ob Du zu Hause bist 
Gruss Bugger der Herr der Berge


----------



## Arnogs (3. Februar 2002)

Hi Buggerle!

SO, jetzt hab ich´s endlich mal wieder geschafft online zu gehen. Bin hier noch in KA bei meiner Maus und werde aber so gegen 7 die Pferde satteln und gen Süden reiten, denn heute Abend ist SUPER-BOWL!!! Wir gehen nach Freiburg ins Cheers oder so.
Was ging bei Dir am Wochenende? Sicherlich 48 h am Stück biken, oder?
Da ich mein Ross hier nicht dabei hatte bin ich am ersten geilen Wochenende dieses Jahr nicht eine Sekunde zum radeln gekommen. Eigentlich ne Sauerei, oder?!
Werde morgen im Laufe des Tages mal bei Dir vorbeischauen und die Anmeldungen vorbeibringen.
Ab Dienstag bin ich dann auch wieder ready to rock. Hoffe, Dein Vertex auch, denn ich will wieder mal den Gulli-Trail heizen.
CU tomorrow

nogs


----------



## Bugger (5. Februar 2002)

Servus,
endlich hat der kleine Arnogs auch mal wieder was geschrieben. Wurde ja auch mal Zeit, denn hier waren schon erste Spinnweben. Das hat ja fast so lange gedauert, wie wenn Du einen Berg hoch fährst. 
Bist Du heute wieder mit dem bike im Geschäft?? Hat Dein altes bike Deinen dicken Arsch ausgehalten?? Weiss jetzt übrigens woher es kam, dass Dein Speiche gerissen ist. Es lag an Deinen Arschbacken, denn diese Scheuern ja laufend an den Speichen entlang. Hättest halt doch mal meinen Verbesserungsvorschlag von oben annehmen sollen. 
So, dann werde ich mal weiterziehen und schauen was sonst hier noch los ist.
Gruß Bugger, Herr der Berge


----------



## Arnogs (6. Februar 2002)

moment mal!

wenn was geschliffen hat, dann wars mein LONG JOHN. Wenn ich den nicht immer um den Bauch rumbinde, dann bambelt der öfter unkontrolliert in der Gegend rum. Oder es war Deine Zunge, die sich da in den Speichen verklemmt hat!
Ich war leider nicht mit dem Bike im Geschäft, hab ja gedacht, daß ich Vroni mit heim nehmen muss, aber die hat sich nicht bei mir gemeldet. Dank hab ich halt die Anke (oder wars Elke??) mit genommen und sie auf meiner Schamflöte spielen lassen
Bin aber gerade hier ins Geschäft meiner Eltern middem Radl g´fahrn. Schätze mal, daß Du als Asphalt-Cowboy nicht bei Regen unterwegs warst!!!
Is´ halt nur was für Männer.


----------



## Bugger (20. Februar 2002)

Servus Arnogs,
muss es Dir noch einmal sagen:" die Strecke war einfach super geil!!!!!!"
Wünsche Dir übrigens viel Glück für Deine Morgige Prüfung. Hoffentlich klappt es, denn dann verdienst Du ja richtig viel Geld und Du kannst Dir endlcih Dein bike kaufen. Mach Dir aber mal keine falschen Hoffnungen, denn gegen den Herr der Berge Bugger hast Du nie im Leben ein Chance. Wenn Du erst meine rasierten Waden siehst, wird Dir das Blut in den Adern gefrieren und Du wirst vor lauter Angst Dein bike in die Ecke stellen bzw. nie mehr mit mir biken.
Gruss Powerwade Bugger


----------



## Arnogs (4. März 2002)

Hi Bugger!

Alles klar im Badnerland?
Habs heute morgen geschafft um 6 aufzustehen und ne Stunde joggen zu gehen. Wetter ist z. Zt. göttlich hier. Leider sind die Seminarstunden beschissen gelegt. Ende ist erst um 6, wenns schon wieder dunkel wird. Was macht die Duathlonvorbereitung?
Werde heute mal Wolfi kontakten und ihm etwas Feuer unterm Hintern machen.

Mann, bin ich froh, wenn der Dreck hier rum ist!!!

see ju in SRE fjutscha


----------



## Bugger (4. März 2002)

Servus Coratecrider (wie schreibt man das),

die Vorbereitung läuft mässig, denn heute muss ich noch auf eine Mathearbeit lernen. War gestern ein bisschen fahren. Bin K66 hoch, dann den SAUSTICH, weiter zum Schönbergerhof, nach Freiburg runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch, dann Matschweg und weiter zur Crossduathlonstrecke, diese noch nach Unten abgefahren und dann nach Hause.
Werde am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich zum Wolfi gehen, denn mein Umwerfer muss nachgestellt werden. Soll ich, falls Dein bike fertig ist, es mitnehmen und bei Dir zu Hause abstellen??
Trainiere nur fleissig, denn sonst wirst Du noch letzter auf einem 8000DM bike und ich muss Dich auslachen

  
Wann kommst Du denn wieder nach Pfaffenwieler?? P.I.M.P. wartet schon auf Dich. 
Wir können ja am Freitag mal ne Runde drehen (hoffentlich Du mit Deinem Neuen)
Gruss Bugger


----------



## Arnogs (4. März 2002)

Yo Bugger!

Ich hab am Freitag bereits um 12 Uhr Feierabend und werde so gegen 15-16 uhr in der Heimat einmarschieren. Dann gehts ab zum Wolfi.
Wenn Dir Dein Arsch lieb ist, dann laß das Raleigh auch bis zu diesem Tag dort stehen, sonst brauchst Du nen Damensattel mit Loch in der Mitte, weil Dir der Arnster die Rosette zu tackert. 

Wetter war heute deluxe und Berge zum joggen gibts hier auch noch ganz akzeptable.

Melde mich morgen wieder, muss den WWW Platz nämlich frei machen.

See Ya


----------



## Bugger (4. März 2002)

Servus,
rost: , nein, bitte Tacker mir nicht den Arsch zu, denn wie soll ich denn sonst mit dem Gulli sex haben 

Wollen wir am Freitag dann gleich eine Runde biken. Hoffe nur Du stellst Dein bike nicht gleich in die Ecke wenn Du siehst, dass Du auch mit dem nur an meinen Abgasen riechen darfst. Aber Du weisst ja, einer muss halt den Staub fressen und da ich es nicht sein möchte, musst du es halt sein. Habe meine Beinchen jetzt auch rasiert, was auch gleichzeitig eine Kampfansage an Dich ist. Werde ab KURZEHOSENWETTER die Wertung in allen Kategorien übernehmen.Sprint,Berg und Downhill. 
Apropos, wieso hast Du überhaupt Zeit zum Schreiben, ich dachte Du bist dort und lernst was??? Der Wolfi wird Dir das bike übrigens nicht geben, denn er hat gesagt es wäre Verschwendung. Tja Arnogs, jetzt musst Du halt


----------



## Bugger (4. März 2002)

.....und auserdem, wer nach ******** stinkt, fährt lieber weiter Corratec  
Gruss Bugger (Herr der Berge und über Arnogs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (4. März 2002)

Hey ihr zwei, ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen das dieser Thread nur aus einem Dialog zwischen euch zweien besteht!!!
Privatgespräche zukünftig bitte wie PM oder E-Mail - OK?


----------



## Bugger (6. März 2002)

Servus tobi,
was ist denn so schlimm daran, wenn wir uns hier auch nur zu zweit unterhalten? Ich meine, wir verletzen ja niemanden oder lästern über irgendjemanden. Warte auf Dein statement.

Gruss bugger


----------



## Eckbart (6. Juli 2004)

Servus ist doch echt nicht schlimm das ihr euch alleine unterhaltet 
(hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht alles durchgelesen)(komme dafür aber auch aus Pfaffenweile)  könnt ihr mir mal schreiben wo ihr so auf dem Schönberg rumheitzt ?????


----------



## tobi (6. Juli 2004)

Da du einen 2 Jahre alten Beitrag wiederbelebt hast kann ich mir gut vorstellen das du keine Lust hast mehr alles durchzulesen


----------



## Eckbart (6. Juli 2004)

ups sorry hab nicht aufs datum geschaut


----------



## DHSean (7. Juli 2004)

Also ich finds gut, dass endlich mal wieder einer was über Pfaffenweiler schreibt, denn schöner kann man kaum noch wohnen, außer vielleicht irgendwo bei Innsbruck oder so, naja erstmal danke exituser  

Also ich für meinen Teil würde es gut finden, wenn mal wieder ein paar ihre Lieblingstouren rund um Pfaffenweiler und Nachbardörfer und die besten Downhills um Schauinsland, Roßkopf, Belchen usw. posten würdet.

Also dann hoffe das sich mal ein paar melden, von mir aus können wir auch mal ne Tour fahren - kein Problem.

MfG

DHSean


----------



## Eckbart (7. Juli 2004)

*g*


----------



## DHSean (7. Juli 2004)

Servus exituser oder besser Pax, was gibts denn da zu grinsen?  

Hoffe es melden sich mal andere!!!!!!


----------



## Eckbart (7. Juli 2004)

Ja hoffe ich auch ......
damit ich den forum nicht umsonst aus der abstellkammer geholt habe  

viel spaß beim biken musst mir auf der stell ne nachricht zukommen lassen wenn dein bike da ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

weis aber nicht ob ich da da bin 
weist ja wo ich bin!!!!!!


wahrscheinlich ist der forum halt einfach zu alt und niemand findet ihn!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugger (19. April 2005)

Servus Jungs,

zu der Neueröffnung dieses Threats muss ich mich doch auch mal wiedr zu Wort melden. Habe mich grad mit dem Arnster unterhalten und wir würden euch gerne mal ein Ründchen mitnehmen, da wir beide aber nicht mehr in Pfaffenweiler wohnen kann das noch ein bißchen dauern. Ich glaube einer vonm Euch beiden ist mein ehemaliger Nachbar. Habe mal im Haus vom Lais gewohnt (Nr.67)

Gruß Bugger


----------



## DHSean (19. April 2005)

Jop is richtig - ich war der "nachbar", klar können, nein müssen wir mal machen. habe die nächsten zwei wochen prüfungen und dann is wieder genug zeit. 

geh mal auf: www.mtb-club-pfaffenweiler.de  

tja soweit isses schon gekommen.

gruß


----------



## Eckbart (20. April 2005)

so dann meld ich mich auch gleich nochmal  
und der meinung bin ich auch -->





> klar können, nein müssen wir mal machen



bis ich die page fertig gemacht hab wirds noch ein bischen dauern... 

ihr könnt ja abundzu mal vorbeischauen

mfg....


----------



## Bugger (21. April 2005)

Wollte Euch grad was in Euer Gästebuch schreiben, aber leider klappt das nicht. Wisst Ihr wieso?


----------



## Bugger (21. April 2005)

Hey Jungs, seid ihr in kirchzarten am start? macht mit, es lohnt sich, denn so habt ihr einen ansporn was das training betrifft


----------



## DHSean (21. April 2005)

tach, nene also ich gehör nicht zur marathon-fraktion, mal ne schöne tour, aber sonst dh, freeride, dirt, street uns so ne - bis denn

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!c (22. April 2005)

@ DHSean: wohne seit zwei Wochen in StGeorgen und bin bisher nur 1-2 mal am Schönberg unterwegs gewesen. Würde aber gerne mal ne Freeridetor fahren, z.B. Richtung Schauinsland, was gibts denn da empfehlenswertes?
Gruß Nic


----------



## Eckbart (23. April 2005)

@ bugger 
des mit dem gästebucheintrag hat doch geklappt, war sogar 4 mal drin... hab dann die doppelten gelöscht

kp warum es bei dir nicht angezeigt wurde oder so


----------



## Eckbart (23. April 2005)

^^ des mir kirchzarten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber ich hab in letzter zeit so wenig trainig gehabt, das des bis dahin nichtmehr aufzuholen ist ... 

ich behalts aber im auge....


----------



## DHSean (24. April 2005)

Ach komm, du bist doch halbprofi, das packste doch locker - ich mach auch den wassergeber an den verpflegungsstationen   

gruß


----------



## Eckbart (25. April 2005)

> du bist doch halbprofi


----------



## Meller (25. April 2005)

DHSean schrieb:
			
		

> mach auch den wassergeber an den verpflegungsstationen



salli

schnickschnack wenn dann fahrn wir alle drei zusammen. 

gruß jo


----------



## DHSean (25. April 2005)

wie bei raab' s song - "alle drei susammen"    - nene is nich


gruß


----------



## Meller (25. April 2005)

wie  manu du hast die hosen voll


----------



## Eckbart (25. April 2005)

kk wenn de sean au mit heizt steig ich auch aufs rad aber sonst frühstens nächstes jahr


----------



## Meller (25. April 2005)

komm schon manu. denk an den gruppenzwang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugger (25. April 2005)

So sieht es aus!!! Der Arnster und ich zeigen Euch dann auch den besten downhill auf dem Schauinsland.


----------



## DHSean (26. April 2005)

Leider nicht, bin ein tag vorher bei der fußwallfahrt, wenigstens komm ich in kirchzarten vorbei, ich werde sicher völlig am ende sein. naja mal schaun ne . . . 

gruß


----------



## Meller (27. April 2005)

hm schade. wie siehts nächstes jahr bei dir aus?


----------



## DHSean (27. April 2005)

hab noch keine ahnung, die fußwallfahrt war bis jetzt immer an dem wochenende, an dem auch der marathon stattfand, und wird wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr auch wieder so sein - aber vielleicht kann ich ja mal blau machen   

kondition brauch man ja immer . . . 


gruß


----------



## Eckbart (30. April 2005)

du willst mir aber nicht grad sagen, dir würde die fußwallfahrt wichtiger sein als kirchzarten ?   da laufen doch nur leute mit die du sicher nicht kennst und auserdem wirst du nach den ersten 10 km sicher schon unaufholbaren rückstand auf die führende gruppe haben ( wahrscheinlich alles omas)  die dich mit deiner  winzigen kondition grad stehn lassen ....

also  !!!!!


----------



## DHSean (30. April 2005)

eben deshalb lauf ich doch mit, mit meiner niedrigen kondition brauch ich in kirchzarten nicht mitfahren - fußwallfahr rockt !!!!!  


gruß


----------



## Eckbart (1. Mai 2005)




----------



## Meller (2. Mai 2005)

he jungs 
wie schauts aus? dieses jahr zusammen fußwallfahrt nächstes jahr zusammen kirchzarten ob fußwallfahrt oder nich ich denk das erlebnis muss man mal mitgemacht haben und scheiß auf die platzierung dabei sein is alles also pax überlegs dir mal ich wär dabei

gruß jo


----------



## DHSean (3. Mai 2005)

also ich bin bei der wallfahrt dabei - bin am überlegen ob ich vielleicht in der hobbyklasse beim king of bikepark mitfahre.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckbart (4. Mai 2005)

also nächstes jahr kirchzarten ist drin ....aber wandern könnt ihr vonmiraus alleine


----------

